# What would you call this - a brush hog??



## BigPapaYams (5 mo ago)

Hi all, US retiree living in Portugal. 
Recently I bought a small Yanmar tractor (F145D) and a couple of implements to help around our small property. I got an original Yanmar tiller with the tractor and then I bought a small carryall box (mounts to the three-point hitch) a "mower" (PTO driven) that uses a heavy chain to "cut" with instead of blades.
It is basically an agricultural mower (I use it to knock down growth between 5 rows of fruit trees). I haven't run a across this type of mower on YouTube or anywhere else that would give me an English-speaking name for this implement.

What do you say? How should I refer to this implement if I have questions on this Forum? Your help is greatly appreciated. Also, a picture of my Little Donkey (my Yanmar) for reference.

Thanks in advance for answers and comments.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think I'd still refer to it as a rotary cutter. Does the unit have a a chain only to cut, or a steel blade like unit with a short length of chain on the ends? Looks like a unit out of Spain, perhaps.


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

This Portuguese distributor calls it a "Rotary Brush Cutter".








Brush cutter mowers (chain)/Topper new w/PTO & guarantee - Lusocultiva


Rotary brush cutters, various cutting widths. PTO shaft (fwith safety fuse included) and adjustable skids. Sizes 0,90cm - 1,50m (cutting width) Sold with 2 year manufacturers warranty. Price shown for 90cm cutting width, please click +MORE for size options and relevant prices.




lusocultiva.pt


----------



## BigPapaYams (5 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> I think I'd still refer to it as a rotary cutter. Does the unit have a a chain only to cut, or a steel blade like unit with a short length of chain on the ends? Looks like a unit out of Spain, perhaps.


 Here is the underside of my "rotary cutter". No blade, just chain


----------



## dvcochran (Nov 23, 2010)

I would call it a 'poor man's' brush flail/cutter. Assuming the mounting flange coming off the gearbox is heavy AND you can find blade bolts and blades to fit the width of the deck you could convert it to traditional rotary cutter blades. How long do the chains last and how clean of a cut do they make? I sure would not want to stand near the cutter when in operation.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

BigPapaYams said:


> Hi all, US retiree living in Portugal.
> Recently I bought a small Yanmar tractor (F145D) and a couple of implements to help around our small property. I got an original Yanmar tiller with the tractor and then I bought a small carryall box (mounts to the three-point hitch) a "mower" (PTO driven) that uses a heavy chain to "cut" with instead of blades.
> It is basically an agricultural mower (I use it to knock down growth between 5 rows of fruit trees). I haven't run a across this type of mower on YouTube or anywhere else that would give me an English-speaking name for this implement.
> 
> ...


We have manuals for your Yanmar at the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group, link below in my signature. Those manuals are too big to upload to this site. 

Nice machine BTW. 4WD SCUT from the 1990s era. Mine a tad older from 1981.


----------



## Vigo (Oct 8, 2021)

Yeah, it's still a rotary cutter, brush hog, bush hog, etc. Just because it has chains for blades doesn't make it a flail mower in my mind. 

Cool machine!


----------

